# un beau tournesol sans disque



## azatote (9 Juillet 2012)

bonjours a tous je me présente je ne suis pas tous jeune en informatique ,j'ai commence sous win 3.1 et depuis je ne suis pas sorti des chemin de windause .
maintenant j'aimerais bien me familiarisé avec mac ,mais la marche est haute je vous demande juste un petit coup de main ... donc voila mes débuts: 

j'ai relancer un g4 tournesol qui dans les premier instant tourner sur 1 patte ;pas mal de message d&#8217;erreurs ,disque dur qui gratte (son émis par le disque pour me prévenir de sa futur mort).
enfin je me retrouve avec mon beau tournesol (il sont vraiment beaux ces G4) avec un DD de 20Go pris dans ma réserve de vieux disque sur lequel j'aimerais installer une OS 9.
le seul souci (et j'en suis là) est qu'au démarrage j'appuie sur "c" qui est apparemment la touche indiquée pour booter sur le disque l'appli se lance après un bon temps d'attente; je saute sur les répertoires accessoire, je trouve des logiciel de gestion de disque mais une fois lancer il ne détecte pas de disque dur uniquement mon lecteur cd.

j'ai du louper une étape donc ma question est:

pouvez vous me dire quelles sont les étapes pour installer mon OS sur un disque dur .
peut etre faut il un disque dur particulié ,je n'ai en ma possetion que des disque ayant tournés sous Windows .

ou alors a t on le possibilité de faire tourné un linux la dessus.

merci a vous ... de vous depends ma futur addiction au MAC


----------



## Suzumebachi (9 Juillet 2012)

Il est bien branché ton disque dur ? xD


----------



## tsss (9 Juillet 2012)

Ho que oui c'est beau un tournesol 

Déjà saches que ce sont des machines qui bien upgradées acceptent avec plaisir Tiger (10.4.X) ou Léopard (10.5.X bien boosté en ram) suivant le modèle de ton tournesol.

Comme tu nous l'expliques, à la base le disque était un peu malade, l'as tu changé par le disque de 20 Go ou as tu branché ton disque de 20 Go via le port Firewire ?

Stp, dis en nous plus sur ton merveilleux iMac G4


----------



## melaure (9 Juillet 2012)

Même s'il y a des Linux PPC, c'est une vrai galère à coté d'OS X et ils sont loin d'être des produits finis à destination d'utilisateurs lambda. Il vaut mieux rester à un OS Apple.

Même si tu utilises un disque formatté sous windows, tu peux le reformatage au format HFS+ avec l'utilitaire disque de ton CD/DVD de démarrage.

Par contre il FAUT un disque dur externe FIREWIRE pour pouvoir démarrer dessus (car tu as un Mac avec processeur PowerPC).


----------



## Invité (9 Juillet 2012)

J'ai pas bien compris.
Tu démarre sur quel support ? Un Cd, un dvd, un autre disque sur lequel est installé Mac Os ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Si il appuie sur la touche C c'est qu'il démarre d'un cd ou DVD. Peu importe. Son souci c'est que le disque est soit mal raccordé, soit mal formaté. 

Attendons son retour afin d'en savoir plus


----------



## azatote (10 Juillet 2012)

bon me voila de retour ,alors quelques news : le G4 est cadencé à 700 Mhz ,256 sdram et pour l'instant un DD de 38 Go .

ma dernière installe infructueuse était dut tous simplement au disque dur qui était mort.

avec le nouveau DD tous c'est bien passé installe ok .L'os 10.2.8 tourne du feu des dieux.

par contre voila mon nouveau souci, le lecteur DVD n'est pas celui d&#8217;origine mais comme pour les DD ,un vieux truc retrouver dans mes stocks de bidouilles PC.
ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que pour l'installation ce lecteur a était pris en charge et maintenant l'OS ne le détecte pas.
je pense que cela ne fonctionne pas comme sous windows ,avec des drivers 
sinon truc tous con mais il n'y a pas de bouton éjecte comment dois ton si prendre pour ouvrir le mange disque, j'ai bien vu un "ejecter" dans la barre du haut mais il est grisé .
merci de vos réponses


----------



## Suzumebachi (10 Juillet 2012)

Pour le lecteur il me semble que tu peux flsher certains modèles pc pour les rendres compatibles mac ou sinon tu achète un lecteur/graveur d'origine Apple.
Moi mon imac G4 a hérité d'un superdrive de G5.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2012)

azatote a dit:


> maintenant l'OS ne le détecte pas.
> 
> j'ai bien vu un "ejecter" dans la barre du haut mais il est grisé .



vous avez la réponse dans la question.


----------



## melaure (10 Juillet 2012)

Suzumebachi a dit:


> Pour le lecteur il me semble que tu peux flsher certains modèles pc pour les rendres compatibles mac ou sinon tu achète un lecteur/graveur d'origine Apple.
> Moi mon imac G4 a hérité d'un superdrive de G5.



J'en ai changé pas mal et les lecteurs d'assembleurs PC qui allaient bien étaient les Pioneer 105, 106, 108, etc ... rien à flasher en plus, et qualité Pioneer.


----------



## tsss (10 Juillet 2012)

melaure a dit:


> J'en ai changé pas mal et les lecteurs d'assembleurs PC qui allaient bien étaient les Pioneer *105, 106, 108*, etc ... rien à flasher en plus, et qualité Pioneer.



+1 ce que j'ai fait dans mon Tournesol et tt va bien, un de ceux là


----------



## azatote (10 Juillet 2012)

MERCI A TOUS !
je repasse plus tard des que j'ai un disque qui tourne ,j'aurais surement des questions. de plus ce fofo a plus de bon post


----------



## azatote (10 Juillet 2012)

bien de retour voila j'ai trouvé le point défaillant du système... c'est ma culture MAC ,je m'explique .Comme tous bon petit enfant de windaube jétais a la recherche de licône disque sur mon bureau ,mais voila il n'y en a pas si il n'y a pas de disque:rateau: bon finalement j'ai pu lire un cd par contre lorsque le mange disque et vide je ne sais pas l'ouvrir autrement que mécaniquement ( je joue avec les engrenages et un tourne vis).
je suis avec un clavier windows ,savez vous si il y a une touche éjecte.


----------



## daffyb (10 Juillet 2012)

C'est un touche qui se trouve sur le clavier Apple.
Tu peux utiliser cette astuce pour avoir un menu éject dans la barre de menu :
http://macs.about.com/od/macoperatingsystems/qt/ejectcdmenu.htm


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Juillet 2012)

sur le clavier en haut à droite


----------



## azatote (10 Juillet 2012)

ok a voir ce soir


----------



## melaure (10 Juillet 2012)

Essaye de te récupérer un clavier Apple, c'est quand même plus sympa et pratique. Il y en a plein en occasion (leboncoin, ebay, les sites macs, etc ...).


----------



## Invité (10 Juillet 2012)

Par défaut, c'est pas touche F12 pour ouvrir le Cd ?


----------



## daffyb (10 Juillet 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Par défaut, c'est pas touche F12 pour ouvrir le Cd ?



c'est bien possible d'ailleurs. Et on pressera environ 2 secondes cette touche pour que la commande soit prise en compte


----------



## azatote (11 Juillet 2012)

f12 marche nickel merci.reste te plus qu'a découvrir cette nouvelle OS qui vient d'investir la maison encore merci


----------



## azatote (11 Juillet 2012)

daffyb a dit:


> C'est un touche qui se trouve sur le clavier Apple.
> Tu peux utiliser cette astuce pour avoir un menu éject dans la barre de menu :
> http://macs.about.com/od/macoperatingsystems/qt/ejectcdmenu.htm


juste pour te dire que eject.menu n'existe pas dans le repertoire


----------



## Invité (11 Juillet 2012)

T'es sur quel Os ?

Edit : 10.2.8 j'ai vu.
Je n'ai pas ça à la maison pour savoir où aller chercher&#8230;


----------



## azatote (11 Juillet 2012)

justement a votre avis l'os maximum que l'on peux mettre dans mon tournesol car avec tous ces felins pas facile de si retrouver
sinon pour le eject.menu ce n'est pas grave le F12 me va très bien


----------



## tsss (11 Juillet 2012)

azatote a dit:


> justement a votre avis l'os maximum que l'on peux mettre dans mon tournesol car avec tous ces felins pas facile de si retrouver
> sinon pour le eject.menu ce n'est pas grave le F12 me va très bien



Hello,

Sur ton tournesol tu pourras mettre Tiger au maximum et c'est déjà pas mal  avec je crois 1Go de mémoire maximum sur ton modèle.
Tu pourras regarder par ici pour trouver des applications compatibles Tiger PPC.

1Go ce sera pas de trop pour Tiger parce que 256 Mo c'est vraiment trop peu.
Sur ton modèle ce doit être ça :

1 - PC-133 144-pin SO-DIMM (user accessible), 1 - PC-133 168-pin SDRAM (factory installed)


----------



## azatote (11 Juillet 2012)

merci tsss ça c'est rapide comme réponse


----------



## Invité (11 Juillet 2012)

J'ai le même que le tien.
Il tourne avec Mac Os 10.4 (Tiger), mais je lui ai collé 2 barrettes de 512 pour être à l'aise


----------



## tsss (12 Juillet 2012)

azatote, si j'étais toi, je ferais tt pareil que l'Invité 

Je lui rajouterais même une petite carte airport pour qu'il soit connecté via les airs ... Qu'est-ce qu'on ferait pas pour un Tournesol !


----------



## macabee (12 Juillet 2012)

que le tournesol tire bien l'oeil , surtout des enfants , et la souris Promouse itou ; j'utilise le mien juste pour avoir un fond sonore itunes , et pour imprimer sur ma vieille Officejet g55 avec Tiger .


----------



## azatote (17 Juillet 2012)

bon c'est bien beau le non au piratage mais voila...
..premier magasin...(spécialiser apple ) 
-bon monsieur je cherche des disques originaux tiger pour mettre dans mon tournesol
-j'en ai ,mais c'est les miens,je ne les vends pas ,par contre je peux vous les installer (en moi même je me dis super ca c'est cool !!!)........je le fais pour 95&#8364;.
-mais avec ça vous me donner de CD ou un DVD..?
-non,non.


trois autres boutiques ,vraiment PC pour leur part
-bon monsieur je cherche des disques originaux tiger pour mettre dans mon mac G4 tournesol.
-houlala j'ai pas ça ,regarder sur les torrents on doit y trouver.
super... je me tourne vers le boncoin, là rien juste une arnaque avec CD copié.

bon ben voila.. si des gens charitables veulent bien trouver un moyen pour que je puisse avoir un tiger dans mon tournesol ,non parce que le jaguar ......:hein:


----------



## tsss (17 Juillet 2012)

Ha bha oué, en magasin les mecs se marrent ... 

regardes pas ici, par là ...


----------



## azatote (18 Juillet 2012)

bon ok.. je n'ai pas du tous le réflexe ebay je n'y vais jamais


----------



## melaure (18 Juillet 2012)

C'est dommage qu'Apple ne vendent pas ses anciens OS sur leur store avec des prix moins élevés ... mais non tout est fait pour qu'on te pousse à changer de machine ... et le support des vieilleries ils s'en tapent, ils ne regardent que vers le futur ...


----------



## asteral (21 Novembre 2012)

tsss a dit:


> Ho que oui c'est beau un tournesol
> 
> Déjà saches que ce sont des machines qui bien upgradées acceptent avec plaisir Tiger (10.4.X) ou Léopard (10.5.X bien boosté en ram) suivant le modèle de ton tournesol.
> 
> ...




eh bien, cher Tsss, j'ai les dvd d'installation de Leopard. Mais mon tournesol (1,25 GHz, 1 Go ram tout récemment boostée) refuse de les reconnaître. rien à faire. essayé 100 fois au moins, et une fois seulement, il l'a lu : quand j'ai lancé l'install il m'a demandé d'éteindre pour lancer l'installation et n'a plus jamais reconnu le dvd ... donc pas réussi à passer sur léopard ... j'ai essayé à partir d'un lecteur externe, mais pas mieux
avez vous une solution ?
sinon, ayant perdu le dvd d'installation du 10.3 qui était livré avec (j'ai déménagé 5 fois depuis son achat en 2003), j'ai récupéré récemment tiger qu'on m'a filé en deux formats (4 CD et un dmg). mais je ne sais pas comment faire ...


----------



## esv^^ (22 Novembre 2012)

A partir d'un autre mac, crée toi une partition bootable de ton DVD d'install sur un DDE en Firewire.


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2012)

Il était peut-être pas très original ce disque de Leopard ... 

Sinon grave tes CD de Tiger et boot dessus. L'img doit être la version DVD tu peux aussi la graver


----------



## esv^^ (22 Novembre 2012)

Sinon, c'est le lecteur DVD qui déconne...


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Sinon, c'est le lecteur DVD qui déconne...



Et ça se change !


----------



## esv^^ (22 Novembre 2012)

D'ailleurs, il faut que je le change le mien...
Enfin, je l'ai commandé il y a 2 semaine sur PriceMinister, et toujours rien... 
Je crois que je suis un


----------

